# Discontinued Drill Press



## AXEMAN (Jan 3, 2010)

I just put together the drill press that I got from my father-in laws house. I had to disassemble it to get it in the car.

Now that it is together, I don't know how to use it!

I have burned out a number of decent drills over the past few years with on various woodworking projects, so I know that I could use this drillpress.

It is a Delta 17-900 and it is an older model. i doubt it's been used even a handfull of times. it's in great shape and it runs quiet. 

To change speeds, I would need to adjust the belts on the top, there is a speed guide under the lid. there are other nuts, wingnuts & adjustment screws but i'm not sure what they do. I loosened a couple nuts on the side & accidentally lost the tension on a spring that works the up/down motion of the chuck. I turned the nut & ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt it scared the bjezzzzsss out of me, but i know it's correctable.

The Delta / Porter-cable website states that this model's manual is no longer available.

I can send pictures to someone that is willing to help me out.

If you live in the 28105 zip code & have this model & could give me some tips - i'd appreciate it.

thanx in advance


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Axeman !

Here is a link to the manual in pdf format. http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/delta/17900.html 
Just skip all the registration BS and hit the "continue" button and it should download. It did for me.
Hope this helps. I wouldn't mind having this drill press!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Go to : OWWM.com and register. You will find your manual. You can use the research in the wiki to filnd the manufacture date. If you register on OWWM.org the two sites will woirk seamlessly. I have a 17" from 1943 and it still works great.
Dan


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had an old Delta drill press, that I was able to find an exploded view of the tool in a pdf file and order a bearing for it. Try googling the serial number or model name or number.


----------

